# Installing a basement subfloor around floor drains



## thien_to (Apr 14, 2012)

Bump on this. I'm in the same boat and wondering if I need a cut out in the carpet and subfloor to access the drain or can I just caret over it.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

You don't have to raise the drain to the new floor height but it'll look better if you do. You really need to cover the not used drain otherwise smell can enter into the room or the moisture will damage the floor above it. Just trim around the cleanout drain.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I sure hope you meant a subfloor that's T & G like Advantec not just reguler square edged OSB.
Your also missing a step, You should not attach glued down tiles to OSB There needs to be a layer of 1/4 underlaymant sanded plywood layed so the seams do not line up with the seams below, attached every 4" on the edges and every 6 to 8" in the field.
Then fill in all the seams and flaws with nongypsom floor leveler or the flaws will show through the tiles.


----------



## benzoHop (Feb 3, 2021)

temetnosce said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post. I am finishing my basement and am in the process of putting in my subfloor.
> 
> ...


So apparently nobody has an answer. that sucks. I'm in the same boat and the internet is seriously silent on this subject.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know it is an 8 year old thread, but since you breathed life back into it, I don't see the need in a subfloor on concrete. What would the purpose be? If the concrete floor is flat and smooth, install your floor covering directly over it. I would not recommend carpet, but a product like LifeProof LVP. Tile is hard and cold, but it is an option, too. LifeProof comes with its own underlayment attached, so it is a one time shot.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

About the only benefit for subfloor on concrete would be a _tiny_ bit of extra give.


----------



## Joeratt01 (Apr 16, 2021)

So did you cover the not used drain? I have the same in what's going to be the laundry room.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Joeratt01 said:


> So did you cover the not used drain? I have the same in what's going to be the laundry room.


Why would you want a subfloor in a laundry room?


----------



## kathrynkerekes (2 mo ago)

Anybody? I would like to finish my basement but there’s a drain right in the middle and the floor slopes towards it. Do I just cover it? Cut into the subfloor?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kathrynkerekes said:


> Anybody? I would like to finish my basement but there’s a drain right in the middle and the floor slopes towards it. Do I just cover it? Cut into the subfloor?


Finish it with what? Don't often see subfloor in basement?


----------



## kathrynkerekes (2 mo ago)

Nealtw said:


> Finish it with what? Don't often see subfloor in basement?


There’s just an uneven concrete slab right now. Looking at self leveling concrete or a subfloor but can i cover the drain?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kathrynkerekes said:


> There’s just an uneven concrete slab right now. Looking at self leveling concrete or a subfloor but can i cover the drain?


In new houses today we only see a drain near the water tank. 
You floor drain is a judgment call I have seen them taped over and self levelling over them.


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

kathrynkerekes said:


> There’s just an uneven concrete slab right now. Looking at self leveling concrete or a subfloor but can i cover the drain?


Look around your basement. If you weren't home and you developed a water leak with no floor drain how high would the water go? (Full basement on 4 sides?)

If it's a day light basement then it will flood everywhere but roll out the door. Is that acceptable? If it's a full basement then you might want a kayak handy.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@kathrynkerekes Since you are not the OP on this 8 year old thread, where does yours start? You haven't posted any pictures so we don't know what your situation looks like.


----------



## kathrynkerekes (2 mo ago)




----------

